# Replacement Socket



## Jonc22 (Nov 13, 2021)

I've just bought a new double plug socket to replace the one in my kitchen but after trying to take the one off the wall it's totally different.anyone advice what to do to replace it or just stick a single socket on it


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Please head over to our sister site on www.DIYChatroom.com where we have an Electrical section and plenty of pros to assist.

I do have to close this thread.

Thanks for your understanding and be safe.


----------

